# Memory Lane pics



## RichH (Sep 23, 2022)

This was my first time attending a large show ,very impressed.I picked up my 3 pedal cars that Georgia Pete so graciously  delivered.Heres a few different  pics


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 23, 2022)

Thank you for posting close-ups photos of some really interesting bicycles! Glad you had a good time Rich.


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 23, 2022)

THANKS FOR THE PICS


----------



## 1439Mike (Sep 23, 2022)

Thank you


----------



## catfish (Sep 23, 2022)

Keep 'm coming


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 23, 2022)

More !!!!! More !!!!!! More !!!!!


----------



## tryder (Sep 23, 2022)

RichH said:


> This was my first time attending a large show ,very impressed.I picked up my 3 pedal cars that Georgia Pete so graciously  delivered.Heres a few different  pics
> 
> View attachment 1700141
> 
> ...



Dig the awesome lineup.  Thanks!


----------



## Indian Man (Sep 23, 2022)

Wish I lived closer to the event .


----------



## Darthvader (Sep 23, 2022)

Ahhh rusty gold. Where are all the stingrays???


----------



## Phattiremike (Sep 27, 2022)

Thanks for the pictures Richard, enjoy the pedal cars!

-mike


----------

